
Ask HN: Were you affected by Covid-19 - csomar
Now that half of the world population is under lock-down which extended in some countries for weeks, and that several industries are badly affected; I&#x27;m wondering how guys in HN are copping with Covid-19 and Covid-19 implications.<p>This is a thread to vent about your situation and how you are doing.<p>For me, I&#x27;m staying alone at home with around 1 month of food reserves. I occasionally go outside in the neighborhood for a walk. Close family is living in other countries and we talk semi-daily over Skype. I didn&#x27;t see&#x2F;talk to anyone for over a week but being an introvert it wasn&#x27;t that hard to overcome.<p>Work-wise my productivity took a hit but getting some stuff done. Financially, I have enough savings unless inflation goes through the roof. I don&#x27;t have social media accounts and barely have any idea what&#x27;s going on outside. Overall it&#x27;s okay for now.
======
mtmail
Similar situation for me. Software industry, at least from what I work on,
hasn't been too affected yet. Less productive but gettings things done. Setup
a gym in the basement and cycling is still allowed. Already worked from home
for years in the past, was easy to get into the rythmn again. Slowly running
out of Netflix shows to watch. If anything I consider me and family lucky.

> I don't have social media accounts

That's where everybody vents about their situation. Lots of memes. Plus TV and
newspapers' coverage seems to be 50% covid-19 related. A bit less on HN,
certainly what makes it to the frontpage. Now after 6 weeks of news coverage I
limit myself to daily updates (my city's homepage, a local reddit subreddit,
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF9IOB2TExg3QIBupFtBDxg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF9IOB2TExg3QIBupFtBDxg)
,
[https://old.reddit.com/r/supplychain/](https://old.reddit.com/r/supplychain/)).
Can't stand the national or international dashboards, that's information
overload.

